# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  I translated my resume on English. Please, correct my mistakes

## Natasha Russia

Contact Information 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Russia, Rostov region
phone: 011-07-988xxxxxxxx
e-mail: xxxxxxxxxxx@mail.ru  
Objective 
Web Developer
H1B visa sponsorship required 
Summary 
Motivated and results-driven professional with more than 10 years of experience in the computer industry. Excellent knowledge of the Windows OS and supporting a local network of more than 40 computers. Server administration and knowledge of computer hardware. Database administration. The last three years worked on the creation, support, and promotion of web sites and online stores. I create and integrate web designs into CMS systems of any level of complexity. Possesses strong problem-solving and analytical skills, with high attention to details. Able to work independently and in team environment.   
Skills 
Platforms: 
Windows XP-8.1; Windows 2003-2012R2, Unix  
Networking: 
TCP/IP, VLAN, VPN, DNS, DHCP, WINS 
Software: 
FileZila, Acronis ,Active Directory, Windows Backup; Norton Symantec, AVZ, KAV, DrWeb ; Radmine; VMWare ESX; MS Word, Excel, Outlook, Coreldraw, Photoshop, Dreamweaver , Notepad ++, AptanaStudio, The bat, Firefox, Opera, IE, Crome 
Web skills: 
php, java,jqwery,AJAX, XML, Unix, HTML, CSS, CMS - bitrix, joomla, Wordpress, Modx и т.д.,htaccess, robots.txt, Direct and Webmaster Google, Yandex. 
Hardware: 
rack/tower servers, PC hardware, desktop switches, routers, Wi-Fi access points, printers, scanners) 
Expert knowledge of : PC hardware, desktop switches, routers, Wi-Fi access points, HTML, CSS, CMS - bitrix, joomla, Wordpress, Modx , robots.txt . 
Extensive experience in : Windows XP-8.1; Windows 2003-2012R2, TCP/IP, VLAN, VPN, DNS, DHCP, WINS, KAV, DrWeb, Direct and Webmaster Google, Yandex. 
Familiar with: php, java,jqwery,AJAX, XML, Unix, MS Exchange 2007, Windows Backup; Symantec Endpoint Protection, AVZ,  VMWare, Radmin .htaccess. 
Training in: API, php, Msql, unix system, new PC hardware  
Work Experience 
June 2011 -  Present 
Freelance , Russia Создание и продвижение сайтов в 
Web Developer/Web Master
Creation and development of web sites and online stores. (HTML, CSS, PHP, MySQL)
Implementation and integration of CMS systems (Wordpress, Joomla, OpenCart, etc)
Development and promotion of internet brands. Increasing traffic, technical support, increasing revenues from advertising, collection and monitoring of traffic statistics. SEO optimizations, article writing, link building sites.
Web Projects: Агентство недвижимости в  Озеленение и ландшафтный дизайн в  Интернет-магазин Электрики | Купить электрику по выгодной цене. О НАС - Адвокатская палата г.Аксай Интернет магазин «Платья оптом» - вечерние, короткие и длинные платья оптом. Бандажные платья Красивое платье - Интернет магазин | У нас можете купить вечерние, бальные, свадебные платья Интернет-магазин «Красивые платья» Солнечные электростанции и солнечные батареи из Германии www.tehtranskom.ru www.servis-don.ru Создание и продвижение сайтов в  Бетонно - Строительная компания ООО«Бетон61» | Продажа бетона по  Застройщик ООО «Строй-сити» | Дома и квартиры в Батайске ЭТК «ЭЛЕКТ Интернет-магазин оригинальных подарков «Дикарь» в Краснодаре Аренда спецтехники - «СПЕЦТЕХНИКА» | sk-specteh.ru 
February 2009 – May 2011
Innogarant Insurance Corp., Russia, Rostov-on-Don
IT consultant
•	Managed installation and troubleshooting of computer hardware, software, stand-alone printers, and network printers. Provided support to over 100 users. 
•	Administration and support of Windows 2000-2008 servers to include Active Directory, Group Policy, MS IIS, basic LAN,WAN, DNS, DHCP, administration and support. 
•	Installation, configuration, maintenance, and backup of over 10 Servers (Norton Ghost, Acronis True Image, NAS) WinGate. 1C 7.7, 8.2.
•	Setup and installation of all new field laptops and PC.
•	Responsible for Remote connections to all servers in field.
•	Daily task include installation and updating of all new software and troubleshooting MS Sever 2003, 2008, and MS Windows NT, 2000, XP, Vista, Seven on all in house servers and pc’s. 
Rekon Insurance Corp., Russia, Rostov-on-Don
November 2005 – March 2008
Adiministrator  database
•	Remote administration offices in Rostov-on-Don and the Rostov region (50 pc).
•	Interaction with providers and service providers and internet. 
•	Maintenance of office equipment .
•	Preserving the computer, networking equipment and peripherals. 
•	Installing and configuring the software. 
•	Creation and administration of local area networks based on Microsoft Windows, configure the server to Win2k, Win2k3, Windows 95, 98, XP, Vista. virus protection network, MS SQL Server 2000, 2005 (installation, connection DB). 
•	Maintenance of the current operating state of total volume of operational and stored information, as well as the protection of information from unauthorized access. 
Airline company "Rostov -mil", Russia, Bataysk
November 2004 – November 2005
system Administrator
•	Managed Windows 2000 servers, including troubleshooting, patching, upgrading, and monitoring.
•	Managed enterprise networks.
•	 Experience with file systems and storage infrastructure.
•	 Backup and monitoring systems.
•	 Interacted with vendors, suppliers, and service technicians.
•	 Installed и set up antiviruses, control of product licensing, etc.
•	Troubleshooting skills in both Windows desktop environments. 
Education: 
2001-2006, Russia, Rostov State Pedagogical University, Technology and entrepreneurship.

----------


## fortheether

Hello Natasha,
    A couple of quick things that stood out.  Please run a spell check, for example: Adiministrator database 
Should php be listed as PHP? There are other examples like that. 
For software list for example, should Active Directory be listed first?  Unless listing in alphabetical order shouldn't the software be listed in order of importance? 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Natasha,
   Reading the summary, the first few sentences make it sound like you're now a network administrator.  I suggest moving the web developer section to the first part of the summary. 
Scott

----------


## Natasha Russia

> Natasha,
>    Reading the summary, the first few sentences make it sound like you're now a network administrator.  I suggest moving the web developer section to the first part of the summary. 
> Scott

 Scott, you're right. Thank you!

----------


## Natasha Russia

> Natasha,
>    Reading the summary, the first few sentences make it sound like you're now a network administrator.  I suggest moving the web developer section to the first part of the summary. 
> Scott

 Hello, Scott.
It will be better? 
Summary
Motivated and results-driven professional with more than 10 years of experience in the computer industry. The last four years working  on the creation, support, and promotion of web sites and online stores. Web Developer and SEO Specialist with broad experience in all aspects of web site development, design and marketing.  I create and integrate web designs into CMS systems of any level of complexity. I’m always on the lookout for new and exciting development and online marketing opportunities that can challenge me to grow with a clear career path for advancement within a company. Possesses strong problem-solving and analytical skills, with high attention to details. Able to work independently and in team environment.  
Natasha

----------


## fortheether

Hi Natasha,
    Minor detail: Able to work independently and in *a* team environment.  Other then that it is a lot better. 
Удача! 
Scott

----------


## Natasha Russia

> Hi Natasha,
>     Minor detail: Able to work independently and in *a* team environment.  Other then that it is a lot better. 
> Удача! 
> Scott

 Scott, thank you that you helped me.

----------


## fortheether

No sweat. 
Scott   

> Scott, thank you that you helped me.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Удача!
> Scott

 Правильно:  _Удачи!  Желаю удачи!_

----------


## 14Russian

" Possesses strong problem-solving and analytical skills, with high attention to details" -> I don't think you need a comma after skills and it should be 'detail,' singular.  In the Software category, it should be spelled 'Chrome.' (for the Chrome browser, right?)  ::

----------


## Natasha Russia

> " Possesses strong problem-solving and analytical skills, with high attention to details" -> I don't think you need a comma after skills and it should be 'detail,' singular.  In the Software category, it should be spelled 'Chrome.' (for the Chrome browser, right?)

 Thank you for the correct!

----------


## Medved

> Summary
> Motivated and results-driven professional with more than 10 years of  experience in the computer industry. The last four years working  on the  creation, support, and promotion of web sites and online stores. Web  Developer and SEO  Specialist with broad experience in all aspects of web site development,  design and marketing.  I create and integrate web designs into CMS  systems of any level of complexity. I’m always on the lookout for new  and exciting development and online marketing opportunities that can  challenge me to grow with a clear career path for advancement within a  company. Possesses strong problem-solving and analytical skills, with  high attention to details. Able to work independently and in team  environment.  
> Natasha

 Is it okay if you chaotically jump from humble "I" (I create and integrate ... then ... I'm always on the lookout for..., etc.) to depersonalized forms like "Possesses..., able". Am I the only one who wants to ask "who?" when I see that following a normal sentence with an I?

----------


## Natasha Russia

> Is it okay if you chaotically jump from humble "I" (I create and integrate ... then ... I'm always on the lookout for..., etc.) to depersonalized forms like "Possesses..., able". Am I the only one who wants to ask "who?" when I see that following a normal sentence with an I?

 Medved, thank you for the correct.
I write in English not very well. 
Maybe you could help me to write correctly?

----------


## Medved

> Medved, thank you for the correct*ion*.
> I write in English not very well. 
> Maybe you could help me to write correctly?

 Nope, sorry.
I'm too lazy to do for free things that are most likely to be used commercially.

----------

